# Desperate help!! Not drinking!



## BellEll17 (Oct 18, 2014)

My hedgie bella is not drinking. She didnt drink last night but she drank the night before and she has not drank tonight. She is pooping, peeing and eating properly. She keeps sniffing her water but just walks away from it. Recently, she didnt eat out of her bowl so she now eats when the food is on the ground. I have tried giving her different bowls and everything but still, she is not drinking. She is running on her wheel, she is warm. I do not know what to do. I am freaking out, literally. Ive been bawling. So tonight would be the 2nd night of her not drinking. Please help me  she is almost 6 months. I even tried putting a bit of gatorade in her water to have a sweet smell and stil, nothing


----------



## princess (Oct 19, 2014)

hey!! i'm sorry that you're stressed right now, that's no fun 

when i got Lady, she didn't drink for the first two nights I had her so I got her out, laid her one her back and gave her water through a dropper. not a lot, but enough for her to realize she was thirsty. perhaps try this? good luck!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree with the above poster. Use a dropper or syringe to get her to drink water and maybe she will realize she is thirsty. If she continues to not drink on her own, I would take her into the vet to see what is causing her to not be thirsty.


----------



## BellEll17 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! Im gonna try again tonight with the syringe and will update!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Give her watermelons or lettuce/cabbage/carrots to chew on that is soaked for 12 hours in pedialyte if you are 100% sure that she is not drinking. Lettuce/cabbage gutloaded superworms will also do the trick in providing extra moisture.

Otherwise, have her checked up. She might have an underlying mouth/tongue/respiratory problem


----------



## BellEll17 (Oct 18, 2014)

She will drink but not out of the bowl. When she shes water on the ground she will drink but not out of the bowl? Shes eating and everything so i cant see her having a respritory problem, its these past 2 nights. She poops, eats and runs on her wheel


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe your bowl is high enough and it somehow impedes with her drinking coz the rim might be hitting her neck or something


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

maybe you should try a bottle?


----------

